
Request for Startup: WFH Watercooler - dmor
WFH Watercooler (aka B2B Video Chat Roulette)<p>User signs up with:
Work email (so we don’t get randoms) 
Google Calendar (so we know when they’re available)
LinkedIn Profile (so we know where they work)<p>User tells us basic preferences:
How long they want to talk
How often they want to talk
Other preferences like “Only women” or “Only Marketing people”<p>We match them, and put a Zoom calendar invite on their calendar<p>Ground rules:
Be on time
Camera on
Don’t share any confidential company info<p>At the end of the call you get to rate the conversation:
Would you want to be matched with this person again?
Did you learn anything new?
On a scale of 1 - 10 how stress-reducing was that call?
Other...
======
aloukissas
Checkout [https://wfhappyhour.com/](https://wfhappyhour.com/) :)

